# Spring project



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)




----------



## Lawn Noob (Jul 26, 2020)

You just edging the beds or adding more plants too?


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)

I'm adding a few not much
Adding horseshoe pits


----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)




----------



## The Lawnfather (May 2, 2020)




----------



## TLowe (9 mo ago)

Lookin good &#128077;&#128077;


----------

